# bearing noise?? tire noise??



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

coming home today i started hearing an all to familiar sound that I have heard in other cars I have owned. Its the noise that increases with speed like rrrr rrr rrrrrr noise like a wheel bearing is bad or defective tire. I got depressed very fast because I know for a fact that the dealer will not hear anything.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> coming home today i started hearing an all to familiar sound that I have heard in other cars I have owned. Its the noise that increases with speed like rrrr rrr rrrrrr noise like a wheel bearing is bad or defective tire. I got depressed very fast because I know for a fact that the dealer will not hear anything.


Well if its a bearing the noise will change when you turn


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> coming home today i started hearing an all to familiar sound that I have heard in other cars I have owned. Its the noise that increases with speed like rrrr rrr rrrrrr noise like a wheel bearing is bad or defective tire. I got depressed very fast because I know for a fact that the dealer will not hear anything.


No stones or screws stuck in the tread grooves?

Jim


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Could be a rock/debris stuck in your brake pads. Fairly common.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

I noticed the same thing at about 1500 miles only can hear when windows open and not much wind noise. Took to dealer for steering recall. of course they didnt find anything. Took home put on hoist pulled both calipers off checked for a rock or something nothing found there. 3900 miles still same noise no worse or better


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

If they do pretend not to hear it I would make my dissatisfaction clear. GM also seems to call me shortly after service visits to answer questions about my visit, did they listen to my concerns? Great me quickly? Was I satisfied? I think most reputable dealers want you to be satisfied though.


----------



## mvanzuilichem (May 29, 2011)

I my previous car I had one of the protective heat shields rubbing against the axle. It took me a while to figure that one out. I didn't check what the Cruze looks like from downunder , but it maybe worth a try.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I will take a look underneath tonight. I had something similar with my prizm years ago and drove with the mechanic. I heard the noise when we were driving and he was like hmmmm I dont hear anything.

On a side note, is anyone elses fuelly not updating on here? Mine seems to be stuck on 10 fill ups when I have 14 now!!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> On a side note, is anyone elses fuelly not updating on here? Mine seems to be stuck on 10 fill ups when I have 14 now!!!


I see 14...maybe they fixed it...


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

same noise i have on my cruze, its currently being looked at, I ll update when i know something.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

it is driving me nuts now!!! i can feel it slightly thru the floor board, almost sounds like a washing machine spinning but changes speed all the time. Someone that doesnt pay attention to noises will not even notice it. Time to battle service dept after i hear from Zincgt


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

i thought it might have been the backing plates for the rotors rubbing but no shiny spots on them either..


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well yesterday i drove home without the ac on and I didnt hear the washing machine spin cycle noise. So Im hoping its narrowed down to the ac.


----------



## Reckless (Mar 15, 2011)

just a question to the guys that have heard the noise? ... whens the last time you rotated your tires? 

given Gm's track record with front bearings on the previous cars of this venue (cavy, sunfird, cobalt etc) not discounting them at all. but as a tech first thing I do for a possible wheel bearing complaint is flip the rubber front to rear .. see if the noise moves. 

I've noticed the noise myself here and there over the past couple weeks, but I also know I'm due for a rotation, and I've noticed these cars are relatively hard on their front tires, seems around 4K kms I'm noticing a rotation is upcomming.


----------



## mountainmax159 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Squeek Squeek*

So i finally had time to get my car to the dealer last monday for the second time.I got the tech to ride with me he finally heard the squeeking after driving it for 3 months hated driving with the windows down .Well 2 1/2 hours later they come out say my car is ready to go.. What was the problem..I have a Ls with plastic wheel covers they removed them. Apparenty they were the culprits squeek squeek it sounded like metal to metal so we will see.. hmm i never heard of something like that.Have drove since then have not heard it.


----------



## 2011lt1 (Dec 13, 2010)

its most likely the tires. I know my 17 in optional contis with mileage and age are starting to hum loud as can be even under moderate braking. 13,500 miles on them


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

is it possible that the eco tires get noisy in hot temperatures?? my car is quiet in the morning and noisy in afternoon when its 90 plus.. I thought it was AC related but not sure.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Let me know as well gents.. I noticed the noise on my ECO as of late... and its getting louder... 

However I am over in England for a few weeks so it won't get any worse for a bit!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i have over 7000 miles on it, i know alot of you are not at that mileage yet. I was never a fan of Goodyear tires and was pissed when i found out the ecos had them.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

If anything I would think heat would make a tire quieter since it would be more plyable. I've got around 9000 miles on mine no complaints, going to rotate them at 10K


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well i am 100% sure the ac is the culprit. I used the ac for the first time in the morning and the noise started. So its either the ac pulley or the compressor is no good??? AC blows nice and cold though.......


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

mountainmax159 said:


> I have a Ls with plastic wheel covers they removed them. Apparenty they were the culprits squeek squeek it sounded like metal to metal so we will see.. hmm i never heard of something like that.Have drove since then have not heard it.


Had the same issue with wheel covers on my 2004 cavalier, would hit a bump & hear a chirping sound. For that car the fix was some double sided foam tape placed around the edge of the cover. Think I only needed like 6 tiny pieces.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I've had the LS wheel cover noise too. To the OP, maybe check the radiator fan.


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

ok, same problem here. I just rotated my stock (although completely suspect) tires after shipping my car from New York to Hawaii. All things considered, i think I have a broken tire belt and it's making the noise, the classic grrr grrrrr thing, especially at low speeds (15-25 mph). It's hard to say at this point if it gets better or worse when turning. So, two questions for this thread. Is it better to get new tires first or is it better to replace the bearing? Between my 60,500 miles on new york road salt and now my daily immersion in Hawaii salt spray makes me think bearings first. Not sure enough to spring a few benjamins on bearings that might still be fine. Internet - What do you say?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think how worn the tires are would play a part. If the tires are nearly worn out, I'd replace them. 

Alternatively, I'd be looking for a good shop that would know how to tell the difference.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Zforce75 said:


> ok, same problem here. I just rotated my stock (although completely suspect) tires after shipping my car from New York to Hawaii. All things considered, i think I have a broken tire belt and it's making the noise, the classic grrr grrrrr thing, especially at low speeds (15-25 mph). It's hard to say at this point if it gets better or worse when turning. So, two questions for this thread. Is it better to get new tires first or is it better to replace the bearing? Between my 60,500 miles on new york road salt and now my daily immersion in Hawaii salt spray makes me think bearings first. Not sure enough to spring a few benjamins on bearings that might still be fine. Internet - What do you say?


Assuming the 60,500 miles is on the same set of tires I would replace the tires. The tread life wear bars on the tires hum to let you know to replace the tires.


----------



## justinalbs (Feb 14, 2014)

I had a similar noise on my 13 1lt was more of a squeaking. Turned out to be the wheel cover/hubcap spinning inside rim. I think it looks better without anyway.


----------



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Zforce75 said:


> ok, same problem here. I just rotated my stock (although completely suspect) tires after shipping my car from New York to Hawaii. All things considered, i think I have a broken tire belt and it's making the noise, the classic grrr grrrrr thing, especially at low speeds (15-25 mph). It's hard to say at this point if it gets better or worse when turning. So, two questions for this thread. Is it better to get new tires first or is it better to replace the bearing? Between my 60,500 miles on new york road salt and now my daily immersion in Hawaii salt spray makes me think bearings first. Not sure enough to spring a few benjamins on bearings that might still be fine. Internet - What do you say?


Ahh mine does the same thing!!! It happened after I bought two new tires. The two old ones were moved to the front and I can hear the gerrrrrr / low tone humming coming from the tires. I assumed it was the tires because the car was 100% silent before I got that done. I read online that if you go too long between rotations the thread wears unevenly leaving gaps between threads so they basically look like this -_-_-_-_ instead of ---------- and that's what causes the noise. It's supposed to go away after the wear evens them out. I've put about 2k miles on the tires and still haven't noticed a change. Although, they were on the back for over 8k miles...soooo maybe I have to wait 8k? I also read it could be "feathering." But I checked the tires and they don't look like any of the feathering pictures I've seen. You should check yours though.


----------



## Zforce75 (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry for the late reply. Mine is indeed cupping or some uneven wear thing. I was lazy and failed to rotate on schedule. The noise, like yours is irritating and shows no sign of letting up, but the lack of noise change when steering tells me that the bearings are ok. Now to investigate the sudden loss of power and what my second coil pack is arcing to on the engine. I never loved a car so much that drives me nuts.....


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Zforce75 said:


> Sorry for the late reply. Mine is indeed cupping or some uneven wear thing. I was lazy and failed to rotate on schedule. The noise, like yours is irritating and shows no sign of letting up, but the lack of noise change when steering tells me that the bearings are ok. Now to investigate the sudden loss of power and what my second coil pack is arcing to on the engine. I never loved a car so much that drives me nuts.....


Hey Zforce, 

I'm sure she loves you back . I apologize for the concerns you are experiencing, and if you need additional assistance and would like for me to get in touch with the dealership, feel free to shoot me over a private message. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

